# Managing horses on small acreage



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

sounds perfectly doable to me. My only tip would be to poop scoop the areas daily. If left the poo will burn the grass to death and create "no-grazing" zones.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah, we have always picked up manure for worm prevention purposes. It goes into a big old tank to decompose and then gets spread as fertilizer. Or used on the gardens.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

it all sounds good, we currently have 3 horses about about 1/2 an acre which is divided into 2 pastures. the only part that is ungrazeable the the gate opening between the two and right around the water trough, for obvious reasons. the only thing I personally don't recommend is leaving them to "graze" from a round bale. we feed our horses off of a round bale using a pitchfork to pull the hay off, it works well and last about a month for around 70 bucks. locking them in at night would keep them off the grass and give it a chance to grow, if you do that I would say to throw only one flake of hay (or equivalent off of a round bale) in the morning for each horse and throw three flakes (or equivalent) at night, would keep them busy at night and would get them out to graze earlier in the am.

good luck!


----------

